
Google Bans Infowars Android App over Coronavirus Claims - GraemeL
https://www.wired.com/story/google-bans-infowars-android-app-alex-jones-coronavirus/
======
adelHBN
Google kicked out this guy: "Jones disputed the need for social distancing,
shelter in place, and quarantine efforts"

As a former attorney, I fully appreciate the importance of the 1st amendment
for our country. Nevertheless, I commend Google for doing this. Great job!

